# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Lures Report; Seadrift, TX; 6/1/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Good way to kick off June! New customers who are taking part of our Fish N Gig package grinded it out for some nice trout and snagged a few reds out of a small pod. 

Mixed in with the reds was a healthy trout, who was released to fight another day. Most fish today were caught in knee to thigh deep water in rafts of mullet throwing a variety of baits. Salt Sassy and Victorious Secret for the off colored water, and Strawberry Wine, Blue Moon, and Pumpkinssed for the trout green water. 

I know these boys will have fun gigging with Rick Hammond of Night Stalker Guide Service.


----------

